
Magnax to produce radically high-power (15 kW/kg peak) axial flux electric motor - anonymfus
https://newatlas.com/magnax-axial-flux-electric-motor/54821/
======
Jupe
"If they start to wobble or bend, the discs can start rubbing against one
another, leading to bearing damage at best, and rapid, spectacular unscheduled
disassembly at worst."

Sounds risky, but the power these motors are capable of is impressive.

